# Some pictures of my girls!



## Maltesemaniac (Apr 20, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my girls! They are all Korean as am I. 


All four, Lola, Lyla, Sophie, & Bella.


Some of Lyla & Bella:






Bella:





Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome! So many sweet fluffs, omg! I love their bows and outfits, just adorable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my!! Now is that isn't living in "Maltese Heaven" then I don't know what is!!! All of them are absolutely adorable and thanks so much for sharing with us. Welcome and hope that you come back again as well.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

So cute! Welcome to another newbieB)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Talk about cuteness overload! They are adorable!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome! Your fluffs are all so cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Breathtakingly beautiful.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

OMG! What a cute bunch of fluffy princesses...:tender::tender::tender:.
Absolutely adorable! I could not stop staring at them, lol...

WELCOME TO SM!!!! I have a feeling you will fit right in...:w00t:...

Autumn, we're from Chicago, too...finally someone from this corner of country :aktion033:. We could grab a coffee sometimes - it's going to be warmer now, so I'll hit the streets more :Sunny Smile:.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What 4 little beauties :wub: :wub: welcome to SM.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! They are all adorable!!!!So glad you joined!!!


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome,and they are so cute,Love seeing pics of maltese,they are all beautiful.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They're all beautiful! and I just love the bows  Welcome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome!! Your pups are gorgeous! ....and you say they're all from Korea? How cool is that....I just got a pup from Korea a few days ago...and she is perfect!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wowzie...that's like living in Maltese heaven! They are so incredibly adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Welcome 4:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh my!! Now is that isn't living in "Maltese Heaven" then I don't know what is!!! All of them are absolutely adorable and thanks so much for sharing with us. Welcome and hope that you come back again as well.[/
> I could not of said it better. I'm sending those pictures to my daughter.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltesemaniac (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcomed!! Can't wait to get to know everyone!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Autumn, your girls are beautiful. I really enjoyed looking at the pics. :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning babies!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Your girls are living proof of how stunning Korean Malts are!! :wub::wub::wub: I love love love them all!! Specially Lyla & Bella!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG....beautiful! Thanks for sharing and welcome!

:Sooo cute:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, they are precious.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Cute little pups! Maybe I missed it. Which Korean breeder did they come from? Shinemore?


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

What beauties. It must feel like you are in Maltese heaven all the time. Welcome and glad you joined. I look forward to you posting more pics for us to swoon over!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SM your babies are beautiful. You will love this site.l


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hello and big welcome you and all your gorgeous girls.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

They are all breathtakingly beautiful!!! Gorgeous!!! I love each of their pretty dainty little faces!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome!!! which Korean breeder are they from? Do you know their pedigrees? Lots of pups here on SM are related (korean and US and european as many korean lines are based off American lines). It would be fun to see if any are related!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How adorable!:wub::wub::wub: :wub: Tyler wants a date...he just can't decide with whom. :innocent::welcometosm:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely adorable !! Welcome!! What breeder are they from? Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Welcome! This is a great forum!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyla has the same look as my Kitzel, & Bella a bit like Lisi. I would love to hear about their lineage. I have always been interested in pedigrees & lines. They are all 4 so precious--- and look different---same dams & sires?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I find myself a bit confused. You are saying all of your dogs are "Korean." But it looks like you got at least one of your dogs from this site:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=290775307635284&id=117747818271368

And it looks to me that this person (*Wish Pup Specializing in #1 Dollface Maltese Puppies*) is from Indiana. Is she a broker for a Korean breeder?

That is your name half way down the page, correct? I guess I just don't understand? Also, are you the same Autumn that was selling puppies on FB site called "Maltese for Sale?" I think you may have bred one of your dogs? I guess I'm just curious.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there really tea cup maltese? And should there be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ann Mother said:


> Is there really tea cup maltese? And should there be?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No there is not any such thing as a "tea cup" maltese. Maltese dogs are part of the toy group. The standard for size is 4 - 7 lbs. Unscrupulous breeders and brokers use this term to describe dog that have been intentionally bred to be under sized. Basically you are buying a dog that has a high degree of likelihood for heath issues. You are paying for a marketing term.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Just what I thought so sad for the maltese breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing how she just joined and is already being bombarded with accusations... Not very welcoming if you ask me :angry: No need to be so judgmental & specially to someone who just joined!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Fluffdoll said:


> Amazing how she just joined and is already being bombarded with accusations... Not very welcoming if you ask me :angry: No need to be so judgmental & specially to someone who just joined!



I agree. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> So I find myself a bit confused. You are saying all of your dogs are "Korean." But it looks like you got at least one of your dogs from this site:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=290775307635284&id=117747818271368
> 
> ...


OMG, I just checked that site www.wishpup.com and that *tiny teacup* Maltese girl Baby Miu has been sold for $8.500......that's a crazy price considering you don't really get a show dog from a breeder you know, isn't it?...:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked::smstarz:

Do you think the seller will give any health guarantees or anything? Do you think the seller is a breeder? It looks like they sell only really tiny puppies of many breeds - not only Maltese. They are all adorable of course.
That cutie Miu will be in a range of 2.5 lbs as an adult.


----------



## Maltesemaniac (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes I did buy a puppy from her in 2011 Miss Pammy, ALL my malteses are healthy and beautiful I have no regrets or complaints. But I don't appreciate you STALKING me from a facebook post 3 years ago! I'm here for fun and to share my malteses with other moms that share the same passion as I do. Not be JUDGED by YOU or anyone else! It should not be CONFUSING to you what I do or whom I buy my malteses from. It's none of your business!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Maltesemaniac said:


> Yes I did buy a puppy from her in 2011 Miss Pammy, ALL my malteses are healthy and beautiful I have no regrets or complaints. But I don't appreciate you STALKING me from a facebook post 3 years ago! I'm here for fun and to share my malteses with other moms that share the same passion as I do. Not be JUDGED by YOU or anyone else! It should not be CONFUSING to you what I do or whom I buy my malteses from. It's none of your business!!


:amen:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Amazing how she just joined and is already being bombarded with accusations... Not very welcoming if you ask me :angry: No need to be so judgmental & specially to someone who just joined!


I think people may have known or known about her from a few years ago, so it may be related to experiences long before you or I have been members. (?) 

Personally, I don't support any type of backyard breeding or unethical breeding so I hope no one on SM is supporting such activities. Just a general statement and thought - not pointed toward anyone in particular. I haven't been on SM much lately but I hope things don't change in that direction.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Maltesemaniac said:


> Yes I did buy a puppy from her in 2011 Miss Pammy, ALL my malteses are healthy and beautiful I have no regrets or complaints. But I don't appreciate you STALKING me from a facebook post 3 years ago! I'm here for fun and to share my malteses with other moms that share the same passion as I do. Not be JUDGED by YOU or anyone else! It should not be CONFUSING to you what I do or whom I buy my malteses from. It's none of your business!!


I think to call a simple google search stalking is probably a bit extreme. I don't think our friend here was stalking you now or 3 years ago. But I personally remembered your name when I saw it from some of your prior online activity probably dating back 3 years. 

Would it be the business of the SM community (especially our newer members) to know that you have not told the whole story here? that you have been breeding your pets? that your name has been listed as selling puppies on puppyfind? that you have sold dogs for others (something that is called brokering and against the ethics of most breed clubs)? that you have been supporting and sharing information about breeders who breed teacup/ extreme tiny dogs for years on Facebook? 

Since part of the SM mission is one of education about the dangers greeders/brokers/mills and BYBs, if you wish to participate in our community, I think that these questions are our business.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I think people may have known or known about her from a few years ago, so it may be related to experiences long before you or I have been members. (?)
> 
> Personally, I don't support any type of backyard breeding or unethical breeding so I hope no one on SM is supporting such activities. Just a general statement and thought - not pointed toward anyone in particular. I haven't been on SM much lately but I hope things don't change in that direction.


I agree:goodpost: and I don't think the members were being judgmental or mean... The posts asking about lineage were said nicely, and Pam's post was not rude either, her questions and concerns were genuine. 

SM does not take BYB lightly, and you can find several threads in the forum of why that is and why it's such a sensitive subject, so many Maltese lives have been lost . I am almost ashamed to say I was not aware of that before coming in to this forum...and after learning so much about it from the members I even felt embarrassed for not knowing...but instead of feeling defensive I actually understood and since then I have been against BYB and dog stores and have even told people around me what I have learned, and have been more active in helping & donating to shelters. So maybe consider your attitude on the responses you've received? I don't think the response they're looking from you is to "offend" you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> I think to call a simple google search stalking is probably a bit extreme. I don't think our friend here was stalking you now or 3 years ago. But I personally remembered your name when I saw it from some of your prior online activity probably dating back 3 years.
> 
> Would it be the business of the SM community (especially our newer members) to know that you have not told the whole story here? that you have been breeding your pets? that your name has been listed as selling puppies on puppyfind? that you have sold dogs for others (something that is called brokering and against the ethics of most breed clubs)? that you have been supporting and sharing information about breeders who breed teacup/ extreme tiny dogs for years on Facebook?
> 
> Since part of the SM mission is one of education about the dangers greeders/brokers/mills and BYBs, if you wish to participate in our community, I think that these questions are our business.


:goodpost:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maltesemaniac said:


> Yes I did buy a puppy from her in 2011 Miss Pammy, ALL my malteses are healthy and beautiful I have no regrets or complaints. But I don't appreciate you STALKING me from a facebook post 3 years ago! I'm here for fun and to share my malteses with other moms that share the same passion as I do. Not be JUDGED by YOU or anyone else! It should not be CONFUSING to you what I do or whom I buy my malteses from. It's none of your business!!


No Miss Autumn, I am not stalking you. Everything you are doing is in the public domain. Like this:

Puppies for sale by Autumn-elizabeth Cheung

The fact that you are selling puppies for $5000 on Puppyfind. Yes, it does appear that you are a probably a puppy broker. I do think this is relevant. This site does not support this type of activity. 

But I am still confused. I see statements from you and other on this site now that have obtained dogs from you that the dogs are "Korean" I still don't know what that means. Just "my dog is Korean." No breeder info. But it also appears that some of these dogs are coming from Indiana (a big puppy mill state). Is it that they have Korean lineage? Two of my dogs are out of Delcost which is a Scottish breeder. Does that mean my dogs are Scottish? Because I just figured that since they were conceived and born in Ca. that they were probably just American bred dogs. 

I am not stalking you Miss Autumn, LOTS of people know what you are up to. I don't need to judge you. Your actions speak for themselves.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you Carina for making very valid points. I follow Northcentral Maltese Rescue and just a few days ago, we had this posted re: Teacup Maltese, What you should know.

Steven's Maltese Puppies: Teacups
Teacups
Teacup Dogs “The Teacup Act” What you should know



This picture was taken from an Ad for a so called "Teacup" from Korea. Yes I borrowed it.




This is a healthy looking well nourished maltese born of two parents of good genetics by a reputable breeder using good guildlines of the AKC and American Maltese Association and registerable with AKC and CKC papers.

We are all attracted to the tiny darling dogs we see in pictures of the star’s purses. We want to get a tiny precious doggie for ourselves. We think it will make us happy to own a dog that is much smaller than the standard for its size and cuteness. It will snuggle us and be portable and easy to care for and love… right?….It will be our little baby and the fairy tale will go on.

So what is a teacup dog?

There is no such thing. A teacup is a baby dog, born of two runts, induced early, lied about on documentation, stopped from breastfeeding healthy colostrum of it's mothers milk at 2 weeks, neglected of calcium, colostrum and protein, starved and kept alive on vitamin drops in the second stage of growth and then malnourished for the rest of it's babyhood. It is neglected, imbred and has terrible health issues. Many teacups will not survive after the 8 month to 2 year stage. Can you imagine how these puppies must cry when removed from their mother and starved, the suffering they have endured. This suffering happens all the way up to the time you get the dog.

If anyone tries to sell you a teacup, no matter how cute the dog is, they are a horrific breeder who has done horrible things to their puppies so please read the rest of this article to get educated and then run, run, run..........do not buy that dog no matter how much you want to.

There is no category defined by any reputable kennel cub as a TEACUP. Any good breeder will tell you it is not a real breed of dog. Any good breeder will help you understand the following information about the horrible lie of TEACUPS.

It is a term used to describe a prematurely induced, severely in-grown, neglected and imbred dog (not bred for health, wellness or champion traits)
It is a term used to describe yorkies, maltese, poodles or other small toy breed dogs that are induced early in pregnancy/malnourished/inbred to fall far under the standard of 4-7 lbs.
It is a dog purchased to spend it’s life stuffed in someone’s hot purse!
Buyers before making a horrible mistake that you will regret please take a few minutes to get educated.

Inexperienced breeders who are not educated call them by this name to make their dogs more salable and more expensive and even worse they will lie to you and tell you that you are getting one when most likely it will get bigger.

A name used to trick buyers
A name used to make buyers pay up to $10,000 for a dog
A marketing ploy to entice buyers by unethical and unscrupulous breeders to drive up prices
A ploy of in-breeders to make money
A premature puppy born early usually the mother is forced into labor or an inbred dog raised in another country that does not have standards for healthy dogs and flown in to be sold to unknowing customers only to die or need serious vet care
A starved infant puppy to stunt growth, taken away from mommy and denied food during their second growth spurt and in some cases only given liquid or gel vitamins like nutrical as food substitute, neglected of calcium, colostrum and protein causing them to be very fragile
A dog given barely enough food to stay alive.
A dog whose age is lied about on their documentation.
A dog whose parents are two runt dogs with genetic defects.
Dogs that are called this are actually genetically inbred or mutated dogs who have serious health risks:

Fragile Bones – easily broken by jumping off of a bed or couch or easily stepped on
Born too early so is really immature
Do not live long, usually no more than a few years but often die much earlier
Cannot receive normal immunizations
Won’t eat, has to be hand fed.
May not be able to be walked.
May be incontinent – unable to pee or poo properly
Deterioration
Problems with male penis unable to stay in sheath due to nerve issues requiring stitching it in.
Amputations of penis due to infections related to nerve issues.
Dogs that are sold as teacups also commonly have genetic and congenital defects such as the following:
Open Fontanels that never close causing cranial bones not to close
Portosystemic Shunts (PSS – Abnormal vessel that allows the blood to bypass the liver causing the blood to never be cleaned)
Hypoglycemia
Blood Sugar Disorders
Cardiac Deformities and Problems, Faulty Heart Valves, Ventricular Flow Issues
Collapsing Trachea
Luxating Patellas
Leggs Calves Perthes Disease
Seizures
Hydroencephaly (Water on the brain)requiring a shunt to drain the brain of pressure causing fluids
Bulging Eyes (from hydroencephaly)
Blindness
Digestive Problems
Respiratory Problems which worsen throughout life
Bladder Problems – requiring dog sitters
Kidney Problems requiring surgery and special food
Spine Problems similar to dwarfism
Behavior Problems such as separation anxiety, easily irritated, fear problems, emotional issues caused by your own fears
Severe Emotional Issues

Buying a dog of this stature will only lead to:

Months or years of heartbreak and wishing you hadn’t done it
Huge and staggering veterinarian bills
Dog getting accidentally killed by children
Dog getting accidentally killed by a mishap – trapped, squished, lost, fall
Early death of dog related to health issues, congenital and genetic defects, dehydration or starvation
Constant veterinary care, operations, procedures, antibiotics, painkillers, etc.
Pee and Poo all over from elimination problems, diarrhea from illness

Note: Female dogs under 5 lbs should never be bred. It is dangerous and often ends up in death for the puppies and often even the mother dog!

Teacups are not their own BREED. They are a money making ploy. If someone mentions the word teacup, run, run, run as fast as you can as it is probably a premature puppy!
Undernourished Puppies may show signs of
Shallow Breathing
Dull Eyes or Excessive Water Discharge
Weakness
This is not a joke. I breed champion maltese and I get calls again and again from people who bought a teacup and it usually died or was sick by the second day they had it.

If an 8 week old puppy is under 1.5 lbs do not buy it. In fact do not ever buy a smaller breed dog before 12-14 weeks. A good breeder will hold the dog until it is 14 weeks old as a minimum as their teeth are not fully in until 12 weeks and they need to continue feeding with mom until they are in. If someone sells you a small dog at 8 weeks they are most likely a bad breeder. If a breeder tells you they can breed a dog under 4 lbs full grown then run!

Buyers beware!

Learn more today:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

4furkidsmom said:


> Thank you Carina for making very valid points. I follow Northcentral Maltese Rescue and just a few days ago, we had this posted re: Teacup Maltese, What you should know.
> 
> Steven's Maltese Puppies: Teacups
> Teacups
> ...


Great information!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I think to call a simple google search stalking is probably a bit extreme. I don't think our friend here was stalking you now or 3 years ago. But I personally remembered your name when I saw it from some of your prior online activity probably dating back 3 years.
> 
> Would it be the business of the SM community (especially our newer members) to know that you have not told the whole story here? that you have been breeding your pets? that your name has been listed as selling puppies on puppyfind? that you have sold dogs for others (something that is called brokering and against the ethics of most breed clubs)? that you have been supporting and sharing information about breeders who breed teacup/ extreme tiny dogs for years on Facebook?
> 
> Since part of the SM mission is one of education about the dangers greeders/brokers/mills and BYBs, if you wish to participate in our community, I think that these questions are our business.




:goodpost::goodpost:

If one goes back to the home page it is perfectly clear that Carina is posting exactly what SM is all about. The facts speak loudly enough for themselves. If a person isn't in agreement w/this statement in terms of life actions/beliefs then SM is not the right forum for that person. Not only that, but it is within our inherent responsibility to speak out about it, even if it is painful.  
Make no mistake about it---this is not a witch hunt, but "if the fox comes into the hen-house then all is fair game." 
If one reads the entirety (yes, I did) of the information available it leaves little to the imagination. In fact, it is quite clear to anyone who is open to hear the truth. The truth is sometimes sad.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> ...



HG


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Meant to put good post---sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Charles Murray:
"The task of the scholar is to present a case for his or her position based on evidence and logic. Another task of the scholar is to do so in a way that invites everybody into the discussion rather than demonize those who disagree."

So, everyone is invited to this discussion. I am open to hearing more about the lineage etc. Let's try to stick with logic and evidence & not make anything too personal.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I've just read the info about caring for teacup puppies on wishpup site... some of gems I've found:
"Also, a crate will prevent them from expanding too much energy that could dter a hypoglycemic attack."
" On the flip side, with tinies you need to be so careful as exercise can easily put them into a hypoglycemic attack. You must make sure that they just ate a full meal and then also had a dab of Nurtical to follow before any excercise is attempted."
"For example, if your dog is having a hypoglycemic attack because he/she refused to eat because he was stressed from the move into a new environment, a liver shunt test at this point would be NEGLIGENT!"
"There is a misconception by those not well versed in tinies that Shark teeth are a bad thing! Well this is ignorance on a vet's part and a buyers part. Double rows of teeth are "expected" in ALL tinies or dogs with shorter muzzles."
"Do you know that small dogs are prone to Luxating Patellas and it is a very common condition that should not be over exaggerated."

They pretty much admit that those tiny babies will have health problems and try to convince buyer that it's normal... tell me once again why anyone would pay thousands of dollars for sickly pup, rather than find normal sized, healthy dog?



Fluffdoll said:


> Amazing how she just joined and is already being bombarded with accusations... Not very welcoming if you ask me :angry: No need to be so judgmental & specially to someone who just joined!


Marisol, I hope you know that with all recent discussions about Korean pups, we all love beautiful Kimmy and we know you're wonderful Mommy to your fluffballs. But, if this person indeed purchased her dogs from Puppymill/BYB/Broker and is breeding those tiny fluffs, we should try to educate them and other people reading this forum.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

As an owner of the maltese breed, I have had many years experience knowing and understanding the breed, and there is not a day that goes by where I am still learning something new, and wanting to educate myself for the better of the breed and my dogs. I want to know and do what is best for both of mine. 

When I first looked at this thread, I saw some really really cute faces (but if you love the maltese breed, they are all cute) - Thank GOD for Stacy and Carina who are dedicated at making sure the standard for our maltese is improved with every litter they have and being so active in SM to help us.

Thanks Pam for pointing out (at least to me) that there was more to this post then what I knew or even thought of. Please Keep up the so called stalking and keep educating everyone on SM that we have to be careful. If I was looking for a new puppy, I would have been one of the first to have sent her a PM for details etc, she never answered anyone on to where they came from - There certainly was an agenda planned. 

I have two really healthy pups and I still worry with each passing day with all the things that can go wrong, and sometimes that just takes away from the joy they are giving us for that moment. I constantly worry if I am feeding too high protein, rehashing Bile Acid Tests results, comparing breeders, should I or shouldn't I do vaccines, flea, tick and heart worm.. teeth cleaning, and it goes on and on... somedays I don't want to read a post on something that is going to make me worry, I think we all feel this way at times. But SM has so much to offer, especially the wonderful members with all of the prayers that are offered to other members with sincerity and concern. 

As for teacups... Bimmer's litter mate is a very tiny little girl. I bet she will just be 3 pounds full grown. I am very good friends with her mom and we communicate often. She was not sold for a penny more than a dog that was the standard from Susen. She is healthy and strong, and absolutely adorable. I think it can be quite normal for a bitch to throw out a smaller dog in the litter and if this is the case, I would hope that the referenced Steve's tea cup post does not apply to all smaller than standard size maltese pups. 

Keep us informed, and thanks for the passionate Detective work that caught a quick smart eye.


----------



## Maltesemaniac (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies, First thank you to all those who made me feel welcomed here!!! I did come here for the sole intention to meet friends with fluffs. And many of you have been so kind so thank you!!
For those witches (referring to the witch hunt comment)...there is nothing you can say or do that can make me feel anything other than LOVE for my beautiful healthy girls. There are good breeders and bad breeders in EVERY country. Just because dogs are from korea does not mean they are from puppy mills. That such an ignorant comment!! Take a look in your own backyard!! There are tons of disgusting puppy mills right here in our country!! Although I am korean, I was born and raised right here!! 
My girls happen to come from a show dog breeder whom I have known for 15 years. She has MANY champions and her dogs are all KKF registered Sometimes she has pups that do not meet the standard requirements and if I want to help her find a home for a pup, WHO are YOU to say I can't? It's so easy to sit behind a computer and spew garbage. You are writing about things you know NOTHING about. I really feel bad for all of you. But Sending you ALL love and hugs since it's obviously something you lack at home. It's funny how I know I'm being watched and scrutinized yet I don't mind. By judging me you're defining yourself.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maltesemaniac said:


> Hi Ladies, First thank you to all those who made me feel welcomed here!!! I did come here for the sole intention to meet friends with fluffs. And many of you have been so kind so thank you!!
> For those witches (referring to the witch hunt comment)...there is nothing you can say or do that can make me feel anything other than LOVE for my beautiful healthy girls. There are good breeders and bad breeders in EVERY country. Just because dogs are from korea does not mean they are from puppy mills. That such an ignorant comment!! Take a look in your own backyard!! There are tons of disgusting puppy mills right here in our country!! Although I am korean, I was born and raised right here!!
> My girls happen to come from a show dog breeder whom I have known for 15 years. She has MANY champions and her dogs are all KKF registered Sometimes she has pups that do not meet the standard requirements and if I want to help her find a home for a pup, WHO are YOU to say I can't? It's so easy to sit behind a computer and spew garbage. You are writing about things you know NOTHING about. I really feel bad for all of you. But Sending you ALL love and hugs since it's obviously something you lack at home. It's funny how I know I'm being watched and scrutinized yet I don't mind. By judging me you're defining yourself.


"Ouch, that was pretty personal, and in the way of a scholar, not very logical!" :HistericalSmiley: . . . and thank you for the love, who doesnt need that!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

kilodzul said:


> Marisol, I hope you know that with all recent discussions about Korean pups, we all love beautiful Kimmy and we know you're wonderful Mommy to your fluffballs. But, if this person indeed purchased her dogs from Puppymill/BYB/Broker and is breeding those tiny fluffs, we should try to educate them and other people reading this forum.


 Unfortunately Marisol has already obtained one of these puppies from Ms. Cheung.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maltesemaniac said:


> Hi Ladies, First thank you to all those who made me feel welcomed here!!! I did come here for the sole intention to meet friends with fluffs. And many of you have been so kind so thank you!!
> For those witches (referring to the witch hunt comment)...there is nothing you can say or do that can make me feel anything other than LOVE for my beautiful healthy girls. There are good breeders and bad breeders in EVERY country. Just because dogs are from korea does not mean they are from puppy mills. That such an ignorant comment!! Take a look in your own backyard!! There are tons of disgusting puppy mills right here in our country!! Although I am korean, I was born and raised right here!!
> My girls happen to come from a show dog breeder whom I have known for 15 years. She has MANY champions and her dogs are all KKF registered Sometimes she has pups that do not meet the standard requirements and if I want to help her find a home for a pup, WHO are YOU to say I can't? It's so easy to sit behind a computer and spew garbage. You are writing about things you know NOTHING about. I really feel bad for all of you. But Sending you ALL love and hugs since it's obviously something you lack at home. It's funny how I know I'm being watched and scrutinized yet I don't mind. By judging me you're defining yourself.


As for you Ms.Cheung, I have no doubt that you love your dogs. And we are well aware of the terrible state of US puppymills. It is something we discuss and educate about on this site routienly. If indeed your dogs are from an ethical Kroean show breeder as you say, why not share the name of the breeder and pedigrees of your dogs and the dogs you are selling? Why is it such a secret?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Unfortunately Marisol has already obtained one of these puppies from Ms. Cheung.


Uhm, no I did not? Did she help me contact a breeder? YES. I did not obtain my puppy from her though! You are talking about something you know NOTHING about.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As a matter of clarity I think it important to point out that we are talking about 2 different sets of dogs here---one set is maltese & the other is "imperial shitzu." I believe Pat was addressing the maltese set so the part about Marisol was confusing to me, since she recently has an new "imperial shitzu". Pat can you clarify, please?


----------



## Maltesemaniac (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms. Whitner, 
I don't respond to bullying or intimidation.I don't know you and I certainly don't owe you anything!! Especially my time! Before you point your finger make sure your hands are clean!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Chardy said:


> As an owner of the maltese breed, I have had many years experience knowing and understanding the breed, and there is not a day that goes by where I am still learning something new, and wanting to educate myself for the better of the breed and my dogs. I want to know and do what is best for both of mine.
> 
> When I first looked at this thread, I saw some really really cute faces (but if you love the maltese breed, they are all cute) - Thank GOD for Stacy and Carina who are dedicated at making sure the standard for our maltese is improved with every litter they have and being so active in SM to help us.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I feel the same way!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fluffdoll said:


> Uhm, no I did not? Did she help me contact a breeder? YES. I did not obtain my puppy from her though! You are talking about something you know NOTHING about.


Marisol, please help me to understand. It has been right on your own FB page that you were getting a dog from Ms. Cheung. So, if this is not true, you are correct. I do not understand at all.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Marisol, please help me to understand. It has been right on your own FB page that you were getting a dog from Ms. Cheung. So, if this is not true, you are correct. I do not understand at all.


As I stated in that comment, "thanks for helping me FIND her" and that doesn't mean I got it FROM her. She put me in contact with the breeder since she was getting one for herself!! She did NOT offer me this dog, I liked the one she got for herself and asked if she had any sisters. She didn't have her picture ready for me like a broker would or even offered it to me in the first place. You misinterpret everything & think the worst of situations!


----------

